
Why Do We Need So Many Different Messaging Apps? - turtlegrids
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zma735/why-do-we-need-so-many-different-messaging-apps
======
gaspoweredcat
i have been making this argument for a long time now, everyone seems to have a
different app these days and no one seems to be able to explain why, for a
long time ive used hangouts which seemed the sensible choice, its pre-
installed on almost all android pones and most anyone with an android phone
has a google account automatically giving you an IM service that isnt tied to
a mobile number you may change at any time

yet for some reason people suddenly started telling me i needed to switch to
whatsapp "its much better" only it really isnt, in fact it does pretty much
the same thing only its tied to your phone number which in many peoples cases
can regularly change and since then any number of other apps that all do the
same thing

but i think i may just be getting old, people sing the praises of discord like
its something new and amazing but to me it looks to do almost exactly what IRC
has been doing for decades

but that sees to be the direction were moving in now, lots of apps to do the
same thing, until recently if i wanted to play a PC game i opened up steam and
played, but now things are changing and you have to have 3 or 4 store apps
(increasingly the utterly abysmal Epic store)

